
A superstar Chinese hacker just won $112,000 from Google, its largest bug bounty - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/guang-gong-qihoo-360-google-pixel-2-hacking-bug-bounty-2018-1
======
rothos
Why does a 200-word article need a bullet-point summary at the top?

